# System now has a new way of dealing with double posting



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 25, 2008)

I just found a nice plugin for vBulletin that deals with double posts a bit more elegantly.

In the past, if somebody posted multiple times in the same thread prior to anyone else posting then it filled up the page with their posts. This new plugin addends each post to the bottom of their last post until somebody else responds.

....so, instead of these two posts being in two posts....
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 01:47:29 EST-----
They are now in one post.
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 01:48:28 EST-----
The thread is bumped if the user adds another post so it's a good way to update a thread without making the thread really long with the avatar, etc, added. You can see when the user updated by the date and time added.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow!
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 01:56:05 EST-----
That's really elegant!
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 01:56:24 EST-----
I like it!


----------



## Poimen (Nov 25, 2008)

This
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 02:09:45 EST-----
is
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 02:09:52 EST-----
getting
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 02:09:58 EST-----
redundant


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sweet.

 to Semper for finding the plugin.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 25, 2008)

This is great.

Overall, this is a good program, and you are applying it very well.

I wonder if there is a "plug-in" that would automatically remove signature lines after the first post in a thread or at least remove the default repeating of it. This would save a lot of space and redundancy.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 25, 2008)

Ah!

BB semper reformanda!

Bravo!
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 03:17:24 EST-----
Cool!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 25, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> This is great.
> 
> Overall, this is a good program, and you are applying it very well.
> 
> I wonder if there is a "plug-in" that would automatically remove signature lines after the first post in a thread or at least remove the default repeating of it. This would save a lot of space and redundancy.



I re-applied the template change that takes care of the Signature thing too.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 25, 2008)

This indeed is a day of upgrade, efficiency, and improvement- soli deo gloria!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool!
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 04:28:49 EST-----
That's neat!
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 04:29:23 EST-----
Wow, it really works!


----------



## Grymir (Nov 25, 2008)

I
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 07:06:48 EST-----
just
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 07:07:19 EST-----
had
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 07:08:52 EST-----
go along with the crowd. But the 30 second rule was making my addition to this thread taking to long.


----------



## historyb (Nov 25, 2008)

trying
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 07:12:59 EST-----
this out


----------



## Grymir (Nov 25, 2008)

ha ha, blocked ya, well, at least I tried. I thought you were gonna post more, and that I would get this in the 30 second gap.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Nov 25, 2008)

This is great feature. 
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 09:02:46 EST-----
I like it!


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 25, 2008)

Four score
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 09:53:32 EST-----
And seven years ago
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 09:54:04 EST-----
Waiting
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 09:54:56 EST-----
Great idea.


----------



## Confessor (Nov 29, 2008)

But I loved mindlessly racking up my post count!


----------



## tellville (Nov 29, 2008)

packabacka said:


> But I loved mindlessly racking up my post count!



Does this feature affect our post count?
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 04:46:47 EST-----
'bout to find out
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 04:48:25 EST-----
Nope. So there goes the days of joking about how we like to inflate our post counts by posting multiple posts back to back to back!


----------



## Casey (Nov 29, 2008)

Just picking some nit . . .

Can you add a break-line before and after the "-----Added 11/29/2008 at 04:48:25 EST-----" text?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually, that would be really nice.


CaseyBessette said:


> Just picking some nit . . .
> 
> Can you add a break-line before and after the "-----Added 11/29/2008 at 04:48:25 EST-----" text?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2008)

It appears that the post date of the first post gets changed to reflect the post date of the second post even if the second post (with no posts intervening) is done weeks later.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 29, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It appears that the post date of the first post gets changed to reflect the post date of the second post even if the second post (with no posts intervening) is done weeks later.



Interesting. I think it has to do this or the post would not *bump*. In other words, the old post would simply be addended without appearing any higher in the list if it did not do this.

-----Added 11/29/2008 at 07:46:31 EST-----



CaseyBessette said:


> Just picking some nit . . .
> 
> Can you add a break-line before and after the "-----Added 11/29/2008 at 04:48:25 EST-----" text?



I think I did it.


----------



## Casey (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that the post date of the first post gets changed to reflect the post date of the second post even if the second post (with no posts intervening) is done weeks later.
> ...



I can appreciate the benefit of the bump, but it would be nice if there was still a record of the original post date because it makes it appear as if the appended post was written on the date of the second post and sometimes that removes or alters the context of the original post.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 29, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Recommend that you note the original post time and put it at the top of the post if you want to make sure folks know when you first posted the OP prior to adding your added post.


----------

